# Hope has arrived



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My new doe arrived yesterday afternoon.

http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?a ... =655415748


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oooo! Congrats! :thumb: She looks very nice. I love her blue eyes! How does Angie and everyone else like her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they dont :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey......I am very happy for you!! Glad she is finally home too.....I love her pattern and those blue eyes really stand out on the black...hope she settles in fast. :leap:


It may take a good week or so before the others accept her, don't worry, they and she will come around, lots of attention by you and of course the other girls will be jealous...they will get over it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats too bad. They will get along soon, they just need to tell her that they are boss. I hate that.. but it's how it goes. I am sure Angie is happy to not be the one being picked on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually Angie wasnt being picked on since Jasper left. She and Sweet Pea get along good too. They play head butt all the time. Rather cute.


Angie likes to tell her who is boss which is ok since she is close in size (Hope is smaller then her and one month younger). 

Tonight I got rather mad at Sweet Pea and Mia as I had Hope walking around in the pen with me and they were chasing her down and ramming her into the ground. So now she is back being with just Angie till I can supervise more. They need to get use to seeing her. 

I know how they can be, it is just a little much for one so young and who is not use to big goats.

Something I learned from this is that I will always keep any bottle kids with my adult goats. It is to much of a transition from all kids to adult goats when they move to a new home. I keep forgetting also how attached bottle kids are to humans. She wont get the same attention as she is use to, so that is a transition for her. 

Poor thing


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, she is very pretty and looks very correct too!  Hope she settles in soon and the other goats start being nicer.  

We lost a bottle-baby Nigerian wether last year to a mean, overprotective pygmy doe w/ kids. She rammed him against the wall and he died minutes later. It was terribly sad.     I still cry about it. . . . We're very careful now w/ this particular doe and others as well. He was only a month old.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so sad!

Thats why I am not taking any chances. Angie will give her a little push but nothing major, nor is she big enough to do anything.

I plan to let them all out and supervise interaction. But the problem is she keeps running and hiding either behind me or a tree. She needs to stand up for herself, that comes with time and maturity so we have a long way to go unfortunatly.

I am on the fence about keeping Mia anyway -- love the darling but I dont plan to breed her this year...........so do I want to feed a goat that isnt going to produce? :shrug: :scratch: But grandmom loves her :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My LaMancha was the same way when I got her. Only turned out with kids and all the does kicked her butt big time when she came here. Thankfully she was just a little smaller than the adults so she didn't really get hurt. But she would hide behind me to. Now she is bigger than the nigi's and is still the lowest ranking. :roll: 

At least Angie isn't being too mean to her. Hopefully they will be best buds soon. :hug: For you and her. Don't worry, she will settle in eventually.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just beautiful Stacey!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very pretty, congrats!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her - gorgeous!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Soo cute! Love the blue eyes and she looks very correct.  Don't worry she will settle in just fine it will just take a little while.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey she is very beautiful. Nice addition to your herd, I bet she does well in the ring for you.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful, i love her eyes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you guys! I am excited about her. She is very darling and poor Gigi is jealous. But she will learn that I have two hands :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, she is adorable like everyone already told you, and she will fit in the herd. They have to just show her that they are the boss and it will be no time before they are all snuggling together.  Congratulation :clap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

What a pretty little girl! How exciting!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is a video






and another


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! What a good looking doe!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl! I bet she will settle in soon and everyone will accept her. :hug:


----------



## CountryGalwGoats (Sep 19, 2008)

Stacey, these are the CUTEST videos! I love your Hope! She will be one of the gang in no time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey....it looks as though miss Angie may end up being Hope's buddy....she's not being very aggressive withher the way Sw'P and Mia are...all will work out just fine :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well they are penned together so that is the hope


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful doeling! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful Stacey! I know you're excited!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you. She has this pretty face that doesnt come up in the pictures. She still is very "baby" looking


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my! She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

omg she is as cute as a button!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww..she is so cute! I love her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very beautiful................


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. She is very sweet. And my dad and brothers nocked down the old shed --- barn is the official shelter now! :leap: so she and Angie are with the big girls now and supposibly everyone is doing fine together.

The other day she did stand up to Mia which surprised me. But after being chased by Sweet pea she caved when Mia came around and then it was two against one so I separated them again.

so maybe we can have a nice little happy herd of 4 for now


----------

